

Hard Drive Archaeology - pronoiac
https://blog.archive.org/2011/09/03/hard-drive-archaeology-and-hackerspaces/

======
pronoiac
I thought of this because of a post about recovering data from optical media
snapped in half:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9317861](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9317861)

